# this weeks plugs



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

here is some plugs i finished this week.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool....*

Nice work!!!!


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

That's some pretty work. Are you "rattle-canning" the paint jobs? Have you tried any deeper diving plugs?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

painted with airbrush. I am making some hand carved lipped crankbaits and some "rattle trap" type plugs. they are drying from the sealer right now. will post when done.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they look sweet...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Excellent work!*

I am a jig tyer and I wish I could paint like that.


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

wow, those look awesome! You're good at that stuff slimedog! 

Mandi


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you make these plugs on a lathe? or do you purchase the bodies ready made. If so where from?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

the only one i turned in that group is the small surfster. I have lately just started to turn my own.

the other three are kits. PM me.


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

In the red/white plug how did you get the feathered effect at teh juncion of teh two colors? airbrush?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing 

do you just lightly overspray?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I use a airbrush. Lightly overspray, less air, less paint. And a little practice.

just finished about a dozen more. will post some pics when i get a chance.


----------

